# Hemostats



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was making up some leaders this morning and almost hooked my finger with a Sharp Circle hook. Started looking around for somthing to hold the hook with while I tied the leader to the hook. Found my old collection of Hemostats in my wire soldering kit.

The big one is large enough to clamp on the hook and hold it and also cover the point without touching it, while letting me spin the hook to twist the line.................TOO COOL!!!!



















It is clamped tightly on the back of the hook and covering the point,but it is not in contact with the pointed end of hook




























Hope I never have to explain them being in my tackel bag.:doh.................


----------



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

pretty cool. 

As long as theres a hook on it and not something else you shouldn't have to explain a thing!:letsdrink


----------

